
Indian boy solves 350-year-old Math problem set by Newton - playhard
http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/indian-boy-solves-350-year-old-math-problem-set-by-newton-216301?pfrom=home-otherstories
======
yorick
This seems to be a duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4029676>
, which is titled "German teen solves 300-year-old mathematical riddle posed
by Sir Isaac Newton". It seems to be a German/Indian teen at a German
university.

